# How to take 3D pictures with any camera



## gwwinaz (Aug 3, 2020)

You can take a 3D picture with any camera by taking a picture then moving your camera about 3" to the right and taking the same picture. Move the camera about the distance between your eyes. There is software that can combine these two JPEGs into a 3D image. The simplest is to create a red/cyan image. Glasses to view the red/cyan image are available from many sources and some are even included with 3D picture books. There are many ways to view 3D images depending on how it is created. Side by Side is another method. 

Viewing a scene in 3D adds an entirely new dimension!

If I look at a scene with a "flat" picture and a 3D picture, the "flat" picture is almost boring.

I also have a Fuji W3 3D camera (discontinued years ago). It takes JPEG and MPO pairs (and 3D movies also). The MPO file is really two JPEGs in the same file with the left eye and right eye images. Unfortunately Lightroom doesn't recognize the MPO file type (Photoshop does!). I use a Color Label in Lightroom to identify a JPEG image that has a 3D counterpart.

P.S. I also use Color Labels to easily identify JPEG and Raw files.


----------

